# Grooming for a show?



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

I am showing a few dairy goats in milk in one month. Does anyone have any step by step photos or anything on how to clip/groom a dairy goat? Do you clip the face? Any tips on clipping a smooth cut on the udder?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Everyone at my fair shaves all their dairy does like a week-10 days before the fair then the day of they shave the udder close so you can't see any hair.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes shave the face, for the body clip I use a 10 blade, that way if I mess up it will grow in easier but it still looks nice. trim the inside of their ears, and their udder i use shaving cream and razor on show day. make their tail look like a "paint brush"


----------

